# Advice for Jake... 9.5 yrs



## BWilenzick (Jul 5, 2013)

Jake has hip dysplasia in both back hips. He has trouble getting up and lying down. He is on pain meds, but those upset his stomach on a regular basis now and I am not sure that the benefit now outweighs the side-effects. He will fetch the ball about 2-3 times on a good day as long as the distance is not too far. I cannot tell how much pain he is in, and I am reaching the point that affording the meds is becoming an issue. Jake is just a farm-bred Golden from Oklahoma. There is nothing that doesn't require huge effort from him in standing or sitting. Other than this - he is healthy. I know this will not get any better, and folks close to me are urging me to prepare to let him go. Obviously, that is not setting well, but I know I have to make a decision soon - for his sake. Advice?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There are other options if his stomach bothers him. My boy Reilly has been really helped by acupuncture. I'm not sure what the cost is in your area. Initially we started off with quite a few treatments close together, then we spaced them out more. Reilly loves the treatments and sleeps once the needles are inserted in his skin. We have to wake him to take them out. I would also put your guy on a regular exercise schedule. Shorter more regular walks will help. One thing we did was put him on a leash more often and less off leash activity. I would stop ball throwing, that can be very hard on his joints. The turning and twisting can be tough. Please enjoy your boy as long as you can. They can so love a nice early morning walk.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

It sounds to me like Jake is dear to you. Most of us here love our dogs dearly and the "just a dog" response from people who don't understand can make us crazy, as I suspect it does you. 

There are multiple meds that can help dogs with HD, ranging from buffered aspirin products like the Ascriptin that our vet recommends to more expensive options like the Deramaxx that has worked wonders for one of my boys. Rimadyl and Tramadol are also frequently mentioned. If they cause stomach upset, that's something that your vet may be able to help with. Dogs can take products like Mylanta and Gas-X, which are not too costly. 

It's also worth doing some shopping around for the meds, always making sure that you stay with a reputable pharmacy. For dogs, that means an online pharmacy should be certified by VIPPS (Vet-VIPPS - Programs - National Association of Boards of Pharmacy® (NABP®)). We have found price differences of hundreds of percentage points for some of the seizure meds that one of our dogs required and differences of tens of dollars for some of the routine meds like thyroxine/soloxine.

Accupuncture, chiropractic care, massage therapy, hydrotherapy...all of these things can help to restore mobility and extend the joyful years of a dog's life in spite of HD and/or arthritis. And I do realize that not everyone can afford these things. We have a thread that lists organizations that help with veterinary expenses in extraordinary circumstances, if you are interested in checking them out.

Another alternative to ending his life is to consider giving Jake to a rescue organization that will provide meds and care for him in his old age if you can't afford to do so.

Helping a dog through the very senior years isn't easy ...it's a true labor of love. But we have Goldens among us who live well past 15, so assuming that you should prepare to let go at 9.5 seems premature...perhaps the advice from "just a human" who doesn't understand.

I wish you strength, courage, love for Jake, and peace with however you proceed.


----------

